
Procedural Macros in Rust 2018 - steveklabnik
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2018/12/21/Procedural-Macros-in-Rust-2018.html
======
Klasiaster
Good summary of what can be done with it. First I wondered why they do not
work on an AST but a token list. But since Rust is not Lisp and allows new
macros to define new syntax it makes sense to decouple this and rely on
parsing libraries for AST construction. Overall very powerful and indeed I'm
super curious what use cases people will come up with.

